# I feel your absence and I ask/wonder why we aren't together.



## mateo19

Salvete!

I would like to translate the following idea:
I feel your absence and I ask/wonder why we aren't together (right now).

My try is:
Sentio tuam abstentiam et quaero cur non sumus ? .

I'm not sure how to say together, as in physically together in the same location.
And if I've made any other mistakes, please feel free to correct me!

Gratias vobis ago!


----------



## Fred_C

Hi,
There is the adverb "una" (with long vowels) that means "together".
Also, you must use the subjunctive mood in an interrogative clause :
Sentio tuam absentiam, et quaero (or better : rogo me) cur non una s*i*mus. (simus is the subjunctive)

I think you can replace "cur non" with "quidni". (not sure, though)


----------



## Hamlet2508

If you wanted an even more classical approach (cf. Cicero ,ad familiares) you could even go for

te absentem sentio et quaero,cur mecum non sis.


I feel your absence and I ask/wonder why we aren't together (right now).


regards,
hamlet2508


----------



## Fred_C

Hamlet2508 said:


> te absentem sentio et quaero,cur mecum non es *sis*


 
Hi,
You definitely need the subjunctive mood inside an interrogative clause.


----------



## Hamlet2508

Fred_C said:


> Hi,
> You definitely need the subjunctive mood inside an interrogative clause.


thank you so much -I should know better.


----------



## mateo19

Salvete, Hamlet et Fred!

Thank you so much for the help!  I _really_ like "una" for "together".  One of my solutions, working around my lack of knowledge, was to say "cur non sumus unus".  However, "why we are not one" (does Spice Girls' "When Two Become One" ring a bell?) isn't the same idea as "why we are not together". . .
 It seems to be so much easier in the Romance languages! (ensemble, juntos, insieme, junts. . .  etc.)

Hamlet, don't feel bad about the subjunctive mistake.  It ceases to become a mistake in Vulgar Latin.  I remember an example from my linguistics books comparing Classic and Vulgar varieties: Classic - Nescio ubi sim.  Vulgar - Nescio ubi sum.

Another solution, banking off of Hamlet's idea of the mecum, would be to say, ". . . and I wonder why we are not with eachother."  I wanted to include the idea of reciprocity and not just my longing for her, but for her longing for me as well.  How might you say that?  Something like in Spanish, "y me pregunto porque no estamos _el uno con el otro_".


----------



## Hamlet2508

What about...?

Te absentem (esse) doleo et nescio , cur te non mecum iungas,iunxeris/cur mihi non iunxeris.

regards,
hamlet


----------



## Fred_C

mateo19 said:


> Something like in Spanish, "y me pregunto porque no estamos _el uno con el otro_".


Hello again!
In Latin, you use "alter... alter" for this sort of things :
"Et quaero cur non simus alter cum altero"

But perhaps you would need to agree one of the two "alter"-s in the feminine...
Seems a bit rigid, though... They do not do so in Spanish... Neither do we in French.


----------

